# VESAFB

## filefly

Sorry that my first post here is a request for help but ive got problems with gentoo and vesafb. It simply will not work at boot-up. Me and this guy had it working once but then he played around with the kernel to get bootsplash to work and it hasn't worked since. Ive added all the things in the kernel as mentioned in the tutorial for bootsplash for 2.6 kernels. Im using GRUB and my graphics card is a GeForce 4 (MX440) with 64MB DDR.

Thanks in advance to anyone that helps =)

----------

## Tyger

Please post or give a link to the grub.conf you are using.

What is the output of 'dmesg | grep vesafb' ?

Is vesafb compiled into the kernel or as module?

Did you enable Framebuffer Console at DEVICE DRIVERS --> GRAPHICS SUPPORT --> CONSOLE DISPLAY DRIVER SUPPORT in kernel config?

If the kernel is configured correctly, do you boot the right one?

Cya, Ed

----------

## filefly

GRUB.CONF

```

#

# Grub boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 5 secs.

timeout 5

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#Res Test

title=Original Tutorial Boot Line

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb vga=791

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo-2.6.7-r11 by EliteitMinds Technologies (Bootscreen)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb vga=0x31A

#initrd=/initrd-gentoo-1280x1024

title Gentoo-2.6.7-r9 by EliteitMinds Technologies (No Bootscreen)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3 vga=6

#Splash Test

title Splash Test

root (hd0,0)

# we outcomment this line, because we want to try a different VGA mode. kernel /kernel-test-2.6.7-r11 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 splash=verbose

kernel /kernel-test-2.6.7-r11 root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 splash=verbose

initrd=/initrd-gentoo-1024x768

# For installing GRUB into the hard disk

title Install GRUB into the hard disk

root    (hd0,0)

setup   (hd0)

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

dmesg | grep vesafb responds with nothing at all. VESAFB wont be added as a module so its built-in. Framebuffer Console support is enabled and I believe my kernel is configured correctly.

Also, heres my dmesg:

```
h tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:0c.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xe000. Vers LK1.1.19

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xec00, 00:10:b5:4f:13:ac, IRQ 18

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:14:01 PDT 2004

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 2146 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242788 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1059929 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 583631 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 583637 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211727 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 219133 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 3241 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 717430 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1060308 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 3250 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 717263 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684049 on readonly FS

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, pci mem e095ac00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: remove, state 1

usb usb4: USB disconnect, address 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB bus 4 deregistered

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: remove, state 1

usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

hub 1-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 2 disabled

hub 1-0:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_hub_status failed (err = -19)

hub 1-0:1.0: get_hub_status failed

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: USB bus 1 deregistered

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: remove, state 1

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: USB bus 2 deregistered

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: remove, state 1

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: USB bus 3 deregistered

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, pci mem e097ec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

eth1: link down

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

eth1: link down

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211742 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214982 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 213029 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 213228 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 49 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 716045 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 217504 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684070 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684034 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214822 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 3290 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 892333 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211531 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1141 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 714811 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1138 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 717262 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1135 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 717408 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 127 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 717149 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 986628 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214776 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214792 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 213051 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214824 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684079 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214236 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214981 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214896 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684057 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214794 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242788 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1059929 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1059920 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1059972 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242854 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1059977 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242855 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1059980 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242857 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1059990 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214793 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 263470 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211637 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 219134 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 583636 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 583637 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211727 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 219133 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 210906 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 583643 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 583644 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684033 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211712 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211557 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684088 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242736 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 217942 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214902 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211636 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242815 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211621 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 217957 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214475 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 3228 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 213095 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684031 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 269 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 3239 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 213028 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242819 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 242820 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 86 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 88 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 465010 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 89 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 926389 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 310049 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 891521 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 457596 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 210898 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 213139 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 213082 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684046 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214775 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214802 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214942 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684032 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214984 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214779 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 217657 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 156150 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214825 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211533 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 213298 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684036 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 133 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 99851 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1058569 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684075 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684047 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 327296 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214419 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 553360 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1137 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 717264 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214462 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 684055 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214474 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 214478 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 211542 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 3241 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 210923 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 157146 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 156092 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 157053 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 155973 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1084 on readonly FS

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: clm-6005: writing inode 1779 on readonly FS

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03b8d40(lo)

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 2-2: bulk timeout on ep5in

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 4.8 $, maxframe=4096

N_HDLC line discipline registered.

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

ReiserFS: hda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda1: journal params: device hda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda1: checking transaction log (hda1)

ReiserFS: hda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

usb 2-2: bulk timeout on ep7out

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x7 len 159 ret -110

usb 2-2: bulk timeout on ep7out

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x7 len 159 ret -110

usb 2-2: bulk timeout on ep7out

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x7 len 106 ret -110

usb 2-2: bulk timeout on ep7out

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x7 len 106 ret -110

usb 2-2: bulk timeout on ep7out

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x7 len 106 ret -110

```

----------

## Tyger

Your dmesg-output is not helpful. The part with vesafb-initialisation should be right at the top, so please try again 'dmesg | grep vesafb' right after booting your box.

Which of your grub configurations are you using?

Try this entry in grub.conf:

```

title=Original Tutorial Boot Line 

root=(hd0,0) 

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x31A

```

Cya, Ed

----------

## filefly

Here ya go:

chrisaw root # dmesg | grep vesafb

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

----------

## Tyger

Please post more information about your setup, especially your kernel config and the complete dmesg output directly after booting.

Cya, Ed

----------

## filefly

DMESG straight after boot:

```

Linux version 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 (root@chrisaw) (gcc version 3.4.1 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.1-r1, ssp-3.4-2, pie-8.7.6.3)) #24 Sun Jul 25 17:48:34 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fb950

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                       ) @ 0x000fa950

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA   VIA_K7 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: VIA      Product ID: VT5440B      APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 3 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x31A

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c041f000 soft=c041e000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2005.503 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 515872k/524224k available (2197k kernel code, 7588k reserved, 820k data, 160k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3932.16 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was 6003d22f. Reprogramming to 2003d22f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000080

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Setting 2 in the phys_id_present_map

...changing IO-APIC physical APIC ID to 2 ... ok.

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-5, 2-10, 2-11, 2-19, 2-20, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 23.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178003

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0003

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 09 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 0a 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0b 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    91

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    99

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A1

 13 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2004.0292 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 267.0239 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb41, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f78f0

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x68fb, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 15 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 15 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3177] at 0000:00:11.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I10,P0) -> 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I11,P0) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I12,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P0) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P1) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P2) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P3) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I17,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I17,P2) -> 22

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B1,I0,P0) -> 16

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 5

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 5

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA CLE266 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 2B010H1, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: OPTORITEDVD RW DD0203, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: FX240S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 20012832 sectors (10246 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, DMA

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O: Event thread created as pid 175

i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:0c.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xe000. Vers LK1.1.19

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xec00, 00:10:b5:4f:13:ac, IRQ 18

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:14:01 PDT 2004

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, pci mem e095ac00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

eth1: link down

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03b8d40(lo)

usb 1-2: bulk timeout on ep5in

usb 1-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 4.8 $, maxframe=4096

N_HDLC line discipline registered.

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

```

Also, my kernel is configured just like it sais in the framebuffer & bootsplash tut on this forum somewhere.

----------

## filefly

So, can anyone help me?

----------

## Tyger

asm/errno.h defines

```

#define ENXIO            6      /* No such device or address */

```

I don't have a clue how to handle this error, but you could have a look into drivers/base/bus.c if you are comfortable with kernel debugging  :Confused:  Either there is a bug in the code probing for your hardware, or the bios doesn't give the right values. Check your bios settings (but I can't say what to look for), and check if windows vesa driver works. If the windows driver works, try a fresh kernel install, where you enable only the critical drivers for your hardware and vesafb to exclude any weird driver interactions.

I could not reproduce this error, so I can't give more than general hints, sorry  :Sad: 

Cya

----------

## res0r9lm

I think it's a problem related to kernel 2.6.7-r11 because I am getting the same problem but 2.6.7-r8 works fine in fact framebuffer doesn't work at all for me with 2.6.7-r11

----------

## anjames

I am also experiencing the same error with the same kernel

----------

## Tyger

Which kernelpatchset are you using? I'm running gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11 and have no problems using vesafb. Revision 11 and revision 8 differ only in the version of the gentoo patches, so testing if vesafb works with a vanilla kernel like development-sources might be worth a try.

Cya

----------

## Lucky_Bastard

try changing your grub.conf line to:

```

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-16@60

```

mine is actually:

```

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,noedid,nocrtc,1024x768-16@60

```

(ywrap and mtrr increase speed, noedid and nocrtc are because I use a laptop and it seems to work better)

----------

## res0r9lm

I'm using 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317

```

 and 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317
```

----------

## res0r9lm

I found out that vga=0x317 was on it own line and was causing the problem

----------

## Brain Fury

i don't think that thats the cause for the problem. i just experienced the same errormessage with errorcode -6 and so on and found this thread by using the forum search...

well my grub.conf looks like this

```

title=Gentoo Linux - Kernel 2.6.7-r11

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/linux-2.6.7-r11 root=/dev/hda2

video=vefafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

initrd /boot/initrd-1024x768

```

as you can see the vga= isn on its own line but it still doesn't work

or did you mean that i sould put it into its own line?

----------

## res0r9lm

no what I meant was it was on it's own line and as soon as I put it on the same line as the rest the bootsplash worked. Try this all on one line 

```
kernel (hd0,1)/boot/linux-2.6.7-r11 root=/dev/hda2 video=vefafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 
```

----------

## Brain Fury

if i do that i get that stupid: "You passed an undefined mode number" Message...

----------

## res0r9lm

this is exactly what I have on that line

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=mtrr vesafb:1024x768 vga=0x317
```

you probly need to define your resultion

----------

## Brain Fury

now i have this

title=Gentoo Linux - Kernel 2.6.7-r11

# --- newline

root (hd0,1)

# --- newline

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/linux-2.6.7-r11 root=/dev/hda2 video=mtrr vesafb:1024x768 vga=0x317

# --- newline

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

and i still get the undefied mode number thing

----------

## res0r9lm

if it's any help this is my grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=2.6.7-gentoo-r11

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317 splash=silent hdc=ide-scsi init=/linuxrc

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.7-gentoo-r11

title=2.6.7-gentoo-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317 splash=silent hdc=ide-scsi init=/linuxrc

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.7-gentoo-r8

title=Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

root (hd1,0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## OneOfMany

Brain Fury:

Looking at this guide, it looks like you've got a space instead of a comma between "mtrr" and "vesafb".

Otherwise it looks like it should work (I'm currently trying to get my nitro kernel to work too so I'm no expert).

----------

